# Provider YH999, LT42, R19



## dickjburton (Nov 17, 2008)

Can anyone throw any light on this picture its the Old Steam Drifter/
Trawler Provider originally built for William Burrell of Gt Yarmouth as
the YH999 in1907. This is supposed to be a picture of her in Portsmouth harbour in 1954 being Broken up, but it doesnt look
so she being scrapped . I have read shes was considered for a round the world trip is she being prepared for that. Any comments greatly received.


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

she is in the 1948 Olsens as R19, but not in the 1956 one.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
I can find her in Olsens 1953 owned by Ronald W Fielding of Leeds 7
Official number 125533. I cannot find any crew agreements or registration do***ents after 1949.

Roger


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

PPOVIDER (125533) was built by R. Cock, Appledore for Wm. Burrell (managing owner), Gt Yarmouth in 1907. She was towed to Yarmouth for machinery installation, compound 2-cyl by Wm. Burrell & Co, Gt Yarmouth, boiler by Riley Brothers (Boilermakers) Ltd, Stockton on Tees. On completion she was registered at Yarmouth on 8.2.1908 as (YH999). Yarmouth registry was closed on 14.3.1916 when she was transferred to Lowestoft being registered as PROVIDER(LT42) on 22.3.1916. In 1928 she was sold to Ramsgate owners and Lowestoft registry closed on 28.3.1930 becoming (R19) shortly afterwards. I have not mentioned her war history. I would be very interested in contact with anyone who has access to the Ramsgate Customs House Fishing Registers, there must be someone interested in Ramsgate's commercial fishing industry.
Gil.


----------



## billblow (Jun 1, 2007)

Gil
I would also be interested in anyone with an interest and knowledge of the Ramsgate fishing industry.
I wrote to the local newspaper covering the Ramsgate area looking for bods with that interest and knowledge with a particular view to increasing my haul of Ramsgate funnel liveries but sorry to say I received no replies.
Bill


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Bill/Gill,
I may be wrong about this but if the memory serves Debbie Beavis co owner of the Mariners L site has an interest in the history of the Ramsgate fishing industry.
[email protected]

Also try a mail to Ramsgate Maritime Museum. I have found them more than helpful in the past.

Roger


----------



## billblow (Jun 1, 2007)

Thank you Roger I'll try the Maritime Museum and Debbie to see what they have to offer
Bill


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Roger. Tried Ramsgate Maritime Museum in my capacity with Fleetwood Maritime Heritage Trust concerning sailing trawlers and drifter/trawlers and did not elicit a response. Leave it to you Bill you may fair better.
Gil.


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

*Provider*

She fished out of Milford as LT42: 8 Jun 1925 - 8 Sep 1928; and as R19: 26 Jun 1935 - 6 Nov 1938; 8 Jun 1940 - 26 Nov 1944

A photo (as R19) is on her Milford Trawlers website page.

BarryJ


----------



## billblow (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Richard John Burton 
Stanley Rowden Ramsgate steam trawlers had black funnels with a wide red
band which was fitted a sheet metal blue flag with a white border in the centre of the flag was a white five pointed star 

Barry
I was given this info for a Stanley Rowden funnel livery but having looked on your site the pic does not appear to match the info given.
Bill


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Bill -

I haven't been able to find the original copy John Stevenson sent me, but she does seem to be numbered R19.

I'll keep looking for the original!

Barry


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Barry. The pic you have posted on the site is certainly not that of PROVIDER (125533). The PLN of the vessel looks like (H19) which was allocated to BEMPTON (136174), however, although the funnel marking fits BEMPTON I have never seen an early pic of her. Many CW&G vessels, similar dimensions, built before her time (1913) were bridge aft. Has anyone got a pic of BEMPTON 'as built'/WW1?
Gil.


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Thanks, Gil. The H looks more like an R on the photo, but there's no doubt that the name has 7 letters, not 8, so she's BEMPTON, not PROVIDER.

The photograph will be deleted on my next upload.

Regards,
Barry


----------

